# Can I write off my milage going to pick up a client in MN?



## mngo4cans (Apr 6, 2016)

CAn I write off my milage to go pick up a client? In Minnesota.


----------



## Guftawl (Nov 25, 2015)

All the miles you drive after you turn on the app are deductible. Its like clocking in at a regular job. 
You should be keeping a diary of all the times you drive and the beginning and ending mileage.
I'm often 20-30 miles from home when i decide to go home, thats all deductibleas well.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

Do you live i Mn? If not, the app won;t let you. You're only allowed to drive in your own state as far as I know. I tried it just for curiosity when I went down to Georgia last week. I got a screen shot that said I was not authorized to drive in that area.


----------

